# Ad in paper - Bengal FREE to good home!



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

This is in our paper today.

I'm here in central Ohio. If there is a Bengal rescue or someone who knows anything about them in this area, please let me know! 

PM me and I can give you the phone number in the ad.

The add reads:

BENGAL CAT - FREE to good home. Purebred, 3 yr. nuet. male, marbled, beautiful, very clean. Call ###-###-#### (don't want to post the number) for interview.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's the website for Bengal Rescue:
http://www.geocities.com/bengalrescue/regions.html


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks.....I did end up speaking to quite a few people yesterday (did a donation drive for Katrina pets). 

Many of them did cat rescue and knew of local area breeders of Bengals. They were passing the information along so I can only home it had a good outcome!


----------

